# anglicyzmy



## mikesz14

witam wszystkich ludziakow!

mam taki problem. jak zwykle musze byc "inny" i na mature wybralem sobie temat anglicyzmy ich sposob adaptacji w jezyku polskim i zasadnosc wprowadzania ich do polszczyzny. no moglem cos z literatury wziac no ale... :/ tak wiec chcialem zapytac czy ktos z was zna moze jakies tytuly albo stronki z neta ktore mi w tym pomoga ???

pzdr


----------



## Bartold

Wpisz sobie w wyszukiwarkę zapożyczenia i poszukaj... Trochę tego będzie... Powodzenia!!!


----------



## mikesz14

problem polega tylko na tym ze ja potrzebuje ksiazki :/ stron o anglicyzmach to mam cholernie duzo :/ a ja musze poprzec sie w prezentacji na ksiazkach :/ zwlaszcza chodzi o czystogramatyczna strone tematu. tzn jakie koncowki dochodza


----------



## Xopxe

Так тусуй в библиотеку, чё ты нам тут мозги паришь, что тебе нужны инетовские странички?


----------



## mikesz14

ta i wszystko jasne


----------



## Thomas1

Mikesz14, nie wiem czy na coś Ci się przyda to co za chwilę przeczytasz, ponieważ najpierw powiedziałeś, że mogą być też strony internetowe a później mówisz że już ich nie chcesz. Ja na Twoim miejscu jednak poszukałbym, jesli nic nie znajdziesz, to przynajmniej się czegoś nauczysz -- a to napewno wyjdzie Ci na korzyść. Tak nawiasem to ciekawy temat sobie wybrałeś.  

Teraz do rzeczy, bardzo interesujący artykuł na ten temat napisała Renata Przybylska w Polonistyce 9, 2002, pt: O najnowszym słownictwie polskim. Znajdziesz w nim informacje na temat jak i kiedy anglicyzmy ‘przywędrowały’ do języka polskiego, jak przebiegało spolszczenie tych słów, wg mnie pozycja godna uwagi.

Kolejny artykuł jaki udało mi się znaleźć to praca napisana przez Tadeusza Piotrowskiego, „Internacjonalizm _sorki_ jako element polskiego systemu językowego.” Jest ona co prawda poświęcona głównie jednemu słowu, ale zawsze warto spróbować. Znajdziesz w niej również biografię (to też Ci się przyda), którą możesz znaleźć później w księgarniach lub bibliotekach. Te wymienione poniżej są jednymi z ciekawszych które mogą Ci się przydać:
1. Piotrowski, T.: _O anglicyzmach - a może germanizmach?_ - w języku polskim JP LXXVIII,1998;
2. Görlach, M., red.: _A Dictionary of European Anglicisms: A Usage Dictionary of Anglicisms in Sixteen European Languages._ Oxford University Press, Oxford 2001;
3. _Encyklopedia języka polskiego._ Red. S. Urbańczyk. Zakład Narodowy im. Ossolińskich, Wrocław 1991.

Piotrowski jest leksykografem, pracuje na wydziale anglistyki w Opolu na jego stronie znajdziesz nr do niego do pracy, zawsze możesz spróbować zadzwonić o poprosić o info. Możesz też przejrzeć indeks prac napisanych pod jego kierunkiem, być może znajdziesz tam coś przydatnego (wiązałoby się to z wycieczka do opolskiej biblioteki ).

Obszerna część pracy Wojciecha Kajtocha, pt: Czasopisma dla młodzieży - wybrane problemy kultury języka, stylu, perswazji; została poświęcona anglicyzmom. Nie czytałem tego artykułu, ale zawsze warto spróbować może coś znajdziesz (jest tam też bibliografia).


Mam nadzieje że to Ci trochę pomoże.

Pozdrawiam,
Thomas


----------



## mikesz14

wielkie dzieki  jestes moim goru  ten pierwszy artykul czytalem i jeszcze kilka podobnych znalazlem no dlatego teraz napisalem ze strony juz bee  bo przeciez samych stron w bibliografiii maturalnej miec nie moge :/ ale ta druga pozycja jest bardzo dobra  tego brakowalo mi do pelni szczescia 

Moze z przedszkola do opola jest blisko z krakowa troszke dalej 

Jak moge sie odwdzieczyc??? xxx


----------



## Thomas1

Co do artykułów to zawsze możesz napisać z jakiego czasopisma pochodzą i ewentualnie podać adres strony internetowej z której je wziąłeś (ja tak robiłem jak pisałem swojego licencjata). Swoją drogą te podobne artykuły które przeczytałeś nie były przypadkiem też gdzieś zamieszczone? Zazwyczaj takie prace gdzieś się publikuje. W bibliografii podaj tytuł, autora, wydawnictwo, miejsce wydania i rok, wydaje mi się że same te informacje wystarczą (bez adresu internetowego, chyba że podany jest sam adres; jeśli zamieszczasz bibliografię z której korzystałeś przy robieniu pracy to nie podajesz adresu biblioteki z której je wypożyczałeś, tylko dane książek które wypożyczyłeś ).

Z Krakowa zawsze bliżej do Opola niż z Warszawy, chyba że przez Gdańsk jedziesz .


----------



## mikesz14

Thomas1 said:
			
		

> Co do artykułów to zawsze możesz napisać z jakiego czasopisma pochodzą i ewentualnie podać adres strony internetowej z której je wziąłeś (ja tak robiłem jak pisałem swojego licencjata). Swoją drogą te podobne artykuły które przeczytałeś nie były przypadkiem też gdzieś zamieszczone?


no na neciku je znalazlem 


			
				Thomas1 said:
			
		

> Zazwyczaj takie prace gdzieś się publikuje. W bibliografii podaj tytuł, autora, wydawnictwo, miejsce wydania i rok, wydaje mi się że same te informacje wystarczą (bez adresu internetowego, chyba że podany jest sam adres; jeśli zamieszczasz bibliografię z której korzystałeś przy robieniu pracy to nie podajesz adresu biblioteki z której je wypożyczałeś, tylko dane książek które wypożyczyłeś ).
> 
> Z Krakowa zawsze bliżej do Opola niż z Warszawy, chyba że przez Gdańsk jedziesz .



eh bibliografie juz zrobilem  skopiowalem link strony internetowej do bibliografii


----------

